# Portable Band Saw



## cascao (Oct 20, 2015)

Have someone used this kind of band saw?
It can save a lot of space from that horizontal.
It can handle the job of cutting average size (1/2" to 3" eventually) round bars to lathe well?
Especially this new Starrett S1010. It's a third of a price of a Makita


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a Milwaukee like that.  Works great.  Normally a bit faster cutting than my horizontal band saw.


----------



## mzayd3 (Oct 20, 2015)

They do the job well.  I use mine for tubing and pipe.  The horizontal gets used for the thick stuff because I don't want to hold it for 20 minutes while it cuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chip maker (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the one from Grizzly and it does a very good job. The grizzly comes with the stand also and I have it mounted on a table stand but when need you can turn it into a handheld unit. I also have a 4x6 . I use the grizzly for the smaller stuff and the 4x6 for bigger pieces. I did change the vise on the Grizzly early on as at that time I didn't have the 4x6. Another thing I did was make a holder so that when cutting small items you can get closer to the blade. The holder works for both of the saws. I really like mine and the stand on the Grizzly is why I bought that model.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a Milwaukee Portaband. I built a stand so it can also be used as a vertical band saw . It is the cat's meow for cutting stuff that I can't cut with my horizontal band saw. Very handy tool.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a Milwaukee Deep Cut model with the base and legs, it worked very well for the 15 or so years I had it on the floor of my old shop. Once it was tuned up, it worked as well as any small horizontal bandsaw i've ever used. It's in storage now, awaiting a refurbishing and will be included in the tool lineup of my new shop. I plan to add hydraulic dampening and pumped coolant.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 20, 2015)

johnnyc14 said:


> I have a Milwaukee Portaband. I built a stand so it can also be used as a vertical band saw . It is the cat's meow for cutting stuff that I can't cut with my horizontal band saw. Very handy tool.


Nice job on the stand!


----------



## Rex Walters (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought a nice stand for portable bandsaws from Swag Offroad.  I have a 14" woodworking bandsaw, but I cut metal exclusively with my Milwaukee portable in the stand.

I definitely second building or buying a stand — it will see a lot more use with one. It only takes a second to remove from the Swag stand and use it as a portable.

They are handy tools.
-- 
Rex


----------



## JR49 (Oct 20, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> Once it was tuned up, it worked as well as any small horizontal bandsaw i've ever used.


 
    Hey Eddy, what did you do to "tune up" your portaband.  I have a pretty old one that still seems to work well, but what do I know, as I've never used any other portaband.  You have me thinking that a "tune up" might make it better!  Please advise,  thanks,  JR49


----------



## cascao (Oct 20, 2015)

Seems like new tool on the way...


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 20, 2015)

JR49 said:


> Hey Eddy, what did you do to "tune up" your portaband.  I have a pretty old one that still seems to work well, but what do I know, as I've never used any other portaband.  You have me thinking that a "tune up" might make it better!  Please advise,  thanks,  JR49


Mainly, adjust the vice and the saw support arm on the base so it cut square. Also the blade guide rollers, tension etc. It is a little bit of a trial and error process but once it was done, it cut accurately and held the adjustments for a long time. The only drawback was having to hold it while cutting, as if I just let it feed under its own pressure it would sometimes overheat or walk. That's why I'll be adding the feed control and coolant....


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2015)

Yup, I have the Milwaukee too, it works very well.
-brino


----------



## Bray D (Oct 20, 2015)

Same here. I have a Milwaukee in a Swag stand that gets used almost daily.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 21, 2015)

That starrett porta band  doesn't appear to be available in the us.


----------



## scsmith42 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've had a Milwaukee deep cut model for about 17 years and I am very satisfied with it.


Scott


----------



## dlane (Oct 24, 2015)

That starrett porta band doesn't appear to be available in the us.
It looks kinda chicon 
I have a couple Milwaukee portabands for outside work , one regular and one deep cut.
I also use an abrasive  chopsaw with the base removed  on rebar stuck in concrete chunks
Works good ,just wear all the safety gear you have.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 24, 2015)

Got mine as it was being carried to the trash bin. Free. 
Right place at the right time. Lucky.
Kept throwing blades. To old to get parts. 
Took a couple hours and some head scratchin. Made a part and a new cord.
Now works well! 

These are expensive new. Old and worn out might be a viable alternative.
Consider watching CL and the trash bins if you have more time than cash.

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 24, 2015)

dlane said:


> That starrett porta band doesn't appear to be available in the us.
> It looks kinda chicon
> I have a couple Milwaukee portabands for outside work , one regular and one deep cut.
> I also use an abrasive  chopsaw with the base removed  on rebar stuck in concrete chunks
> Works good ,just wear all the safety gear you have.


 


 It kind of looks like the older  HF saw.


----------



## dlane (Oct 25, 2015)

I'ed be Carefull with those types of portabands in a stand as the metal particles might fall into the motor and smoke it. The Milwaukee motors are in a different location.
I buy the starrett blades for my Milwaukee's they work good , but that saw looks kinda cheesy,


----------



## chip maker (Oct 25, 2015)

As always pictures are worth a thousand words. I as said in my other post this is the Grizzly I purchased a few years ago.
I believe they still sell them at a good price. Just had to buy the better blades and changed over the vice.


----------

